

NYT Infographic Explaining Consumer Price Index - maukdaddy
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/05/03/business/20080403_SPENDING_GRAPHIC.html

======
sgaur
It is pretty, but I guess a simple tree map (example:
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8562801.stm>) where the sizes of the
various rectangular pieces give some idea of the %age would have been much
better.

------
reader5000
This is very cool.

